# Yote blanket?



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well i decided i need to start taking care of my hides like the rest of you. Since the first.. quite a few.. usually dont turn out to red hot, i was thinking maybe i could get the hang of the whole process, but not selling them, instead sewing a few together and making a blanket out of them, Has anyone ever done this?...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've seen them, but never attempted it myself. They are beautiful though. It would be worth quite a bit of money $$$$.$$. <That's thousands!


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> I've seen them, but never attempted it myself. They are beautiful though. It would be worth quite a bit of money $$$$.$$. <That's thousands!


LOL! Unless its a rookie doing it. Then I'll have to pay thousands for someone to take it off my hands


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I see a lady every year at a hunt I attend that has a coyote coat and hat, and they are beautiful.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

rabbit_slayer16 said:


> LOL! Unless its a rookie doing it. Then I'll have to pay thousands for someone to take it off my hands :wink:


You'd be surprised. Most mistakes really don't show on things like this, or can be easily fixed. And the procurement of essential materials can at times, be quite fun. Believe it or not, a faux fur blanket can bring in $200. Real fur? Ten times that, is the norm.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

If you're curious like I was after reading this post. I cruised on over to ebay, searched coyote blanket, and then about crapped when I seen what some of the prices were lol!! Not that ebay is a good place to figure what fur is worth tho


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The tanneries are probably going to charge around $100 for ea hide just to tan and thats with the feet and head removed then multiply that by how many hides you need and you can see why a coyote blanket is high.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> The tanneries are probably going to charge around $100 for ea hide just to tan and thats with the feet and head removed then multiply that by how many hides you need and you can see why a coyote blanket is high.


or you could keep the brains from each one and learn to brain tan your hides,then the blanky would be worth even more

thats one primtive skill i havent learned yet

wife wont allow that in our yard,she puts up with alot of my other primitive hobbies so i owe her that much lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I see them as high as six grand......That's $6andthreezeros.and twomore


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> or you could keep the brains from each one and learn to brain tan your hides,then the blanky would be worth even more
> 
> thats one primtive skill i havent learned yet
> wife wont allow that in our yard,she puts up with alot of my other primitive hobbies so i owe her that much lol


I saw this on a show called mountain men. Do many people do this? I am a bachelor and in the niche l middle of buying my first home. Soo no one to tell me no brain brewing 

I am surprised they are worth so much.. I think im going to give it a try for my personal use. Thanks for the info fellers

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I know a lot of people that do it.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Can you freeze brains for later use? Just thinking about deer season coming up; could save their brains for tanning coyote hides later on and would get more per skull for the expended effort.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Also, what would be the preferred material for lining a blanket?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Use the brain from the coyote 
Every animal has enough brain matter to tan their own hide

You can freeze the brain for later use,or atleast that's what my friends say


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've seen a couple and if I had enough $ I'd own one, they are beautiful!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Every animal has enough brain matter to tan their own hide


except our current Federal politicians.........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tru dat !


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

220swift said:


> Every animal has enough brain matter to tan their own hide
> 
> except our current Federal politicians.........


You mean you can't tan hides with air? :lol:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the only hides that need tanning is theirs.....................


----------

